# refugium



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

with all the talk of sumps and trickles, i thought id ask, what is the main components of refugiums, isnt it a basic sump, does it still require a skimmer, and what all do you need to put in it?? do you need lights too? any free info i can get?


----------



## LittlePuff (Jan 17, 2005)

It can be a separate tank or sectioned off in your sump. You don't need to add anything to it except lights. The water will circulate through your display tank. It helps eliminate nitrates (plants- chaeto other macro) You could also have a sand bed in it, breed pods for fish food. If it's out in the open, you could add snails, shrimp, or small fish (depending on the size of refugium) 


Kim


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

it can totally replace a skimmer, thats what the ecology method is based on. However if you don't go completely into the method a good skimmer is still worth while. I packed some liverock in there with some live plants.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The 'fuge is a refuge for organisms to hide, heal, grow & reproduce without predation. It is an area through which tank water flows, but which fish cannot enter. You can set up many different kinds of refugia and they can be set up to serve different purposes. In each case, though, it has to have good lighting. It doesn't need any filtration of it's own, since it shares water with the main tank. Sometimes the 'fuge IS the filter for the main tank.
So, no, it's not just a sump. You can make one from an ordinary sump, though, and that's probably the most common method. The hang-on-back dedicated refugium units are getting popular, too. You can even make one by enclosing an area inside the main tank with something.
A refugium has needs based on the job you have in mind for it, needing varying amounts & types of substrate, macroalgae, liverocks, etc..., and you'll need reef lighting over it for these things.

www.ecosystemaquarium.com is a good place to learn about using one type of 'fuge to run your whole tank.
Most other 'fuges are set up like little mini-versions of a typical reef tank, and their job is to give damaged specimens a place to heal and to give amphipods a good place to grow & reproduce, after which they occasionally flow out into your tank where the fish & corals can eat them.


----------



## LittlePuff (Jan 17, 2005)

I wouldn't go without a skimmer. It gets the stuff out of the water before it goes through the cycle process.

Kim


----------

